# Lake Havasu City, AZ



## homeless (Dec 22, 2018)

The Steps State Land Trust 34°20’4.56″N 114° 8’9.93″W Simply a gravel parking lot next to Hwy 95 under power lines and appears to be a quarry. Looks like you could hike or ride up the canyon farther but we didn’t take the time. Just spent one night. Read More:


----------

